

Introducing Nintendo 1DS - intelliot
http://www.nintendo1ds.com/

======
Kronopath
In case people aren't paying attention, this is at the bottom of the screen:

> *Not actually a real device or price. See dreams for details.

It's a parody, folks.

------
nickstinemates
My kids will absolutely love this. The only time they use the DS now is in the
car. Being able to continue from the car on to the TV will make the fighting
over the shared laptop lessen a little :]

------
dossy
Excellent parody and a product idea Nintendo should totally pursue, honestly.

Well played, Pat Stewert, whoever you are.

------
gajda
Had to check the whois first, nice parody!

------
saejox
Where is the preorder button ?

